# 11 speed shifters



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

On one of my bikes I have the pre 12' Red groupset minus the crankset and a YAW fd. If I only upgrade my shifters to a sram 22 set (either red or force) would I have any issues? I'm thinking of the long run of eventually upgrading over time to the new 11 speed, but don't want to spend the money right now. 
Yes, I have been researching but couldn't find my answer for just changing the shifters.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Over 100 views and not one post?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

So you want to use an eleven speed shifter to push a ten speed derailleur/cassette? Your question isn't clear.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Read this, hopefully it helps.
It works! We test SRAM Red backwards compatibility - VeloNews.com


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, 11 speed shifters to move a 10 speed der and cassette. As for the link, it doesn't specify if this will work only that you can use the new shifters (are those the newer red12' or red 22 they talk about).


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

JSWhaler said:


> Yes, 11 speed shifters to move a 10 speed der and cassette. As for the link, it doesn't specify if this will work only that you can use the new shifters (are those the newer red12' or red 22 they talk about).


Short answer: No, it won't work. 

Long answer: They pull different amounts of cable. It might be possible to *make it work* by altering how the cable is connected to the RD but I doubt that will work, haven't heard of anyone doing it, and even if it does work it wouldn't be optimal and would require a lot of tinkering to dial it in just right. If you are an expert at dialing in derailleurs and playing around playing around with parts not meant to be used together, all you can do is try. If you are a novice and don't know what I'm talking about in regards to cable pull and alternate cable routing, than refer to the short answer above.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

JSWhaler said:


> Yes, 11 speed shifters to move a 10 speed der and cassette. As for the link, it doesn't specify if this will work only that you can use the new shifters (are those the newer red12' or red 22 they talk about).


Sorry. You're right. It is the new 10 speed, not the new 11.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok thanks. Tinkerer yes, expert no.


----------

